# Barracuda bounces my e-mails because of wrong IP?

## Philippe23

I run a small mail server, we'll call it my.server.com.  One of my users (we'll call him Andy, so andy@server.com) just tried to send an e-mail to someone at a different server (we'll call this outside person john@elsewhere.com) and got this bounce:

 *Quote:*   

> This is the mail system at host my.server.com.
> 
> I'm sorry to have to inform you that your message could not be
> 
> delivered to one or more recipients. It's attached below.
> ...

 

See, the weird thing is, that IP in the URL (which I left as the real IP) isn't my.server.com's IP.  It's the IP Andy was at when he sent it.  But, it went through my.server.com, here are the logs from postfix:

 *Quote:*   

> Sep 10 19:23:53 hobbes postfix/smtpd[4579]: 43EBA2587CF: client=unknown[208.84.225.10], sasl_method=LOGIN, sasl_username=andy
> 
> Sep 10 19:23:53 my postfix/cleanup[4577]: 43EBA2587CF: message-id=<003e01ca326d$c2be83d0$483b8b70$@com>
> 
> Sep 10 19:23:53 my postfix/qmgr[8882]: 43EBA2587CF: from=<andy@server.com>, size=8333, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
> ...

 

my.server.com's IP is never mentioned (it starts with 66.xx.yy.zz).

Does anybody have any idea why this barracuda server would look at the original client's IP (presumably in the e-mail headers) instead of the IP of whom it was getting the e-mail from (the server)?  My machine is not an open relay, you have to be authenticated to send mail through it.  (You can even see that Andy authenticated via sasl_method=LOGIN.)

I followed the link and it says that 208.84.225.10 is poorly trusted, but when I asked their form about my.server.com's IP it said it was fine with it.

----------

## malern

The barracuda site says "This information contributes to the Barracuda Reputation System, which gives the Barracuda Spam & Virus Firewall the ability to block or allow a message based on the sender's IP address", so it sounds like it's purposely designed to filter based on the clients IP address.

SMTP servers are free to bounce mail for any reason they like. I'm constantly battling with the stupid filters people have enabled on their servers. Often there's nothing you can do about it. I'm sure you'll encounter many braindead setups as well as time goes on. One of the joys of being an email admin  :Smile: 

----------

## Philippe23

 *malern wrote:*   

> The barracuda site says "This information contributes to the Barracuda Reputation System, which gives the Barracuda Spam & Virus Firewall the ability to block or allow a message based on the sender's IP address", so it sounds like it's purposely designed to filter based on the clients IP address.

 

Well that's just @$#$@$ stupid!  So if I'm a Verizon user with a dynamic IP at home, my e-mails are going to be bounced because there are scumbags that use Verizon to send SPAM?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

